

Drones will cause an upheaval of society like we haven’t seen in 700 years - sampo
http://qz.com/185945/drones-are-about-to-upheave-society-in-a-way-we-havent-seen-in-700-years/

======
nkurz
There's an interesting Mexican science fiction film that explores some of the
future described in this piece: [http://alexrivera.com/project/sleep-
dealer/](http://alexrivera.com/project/sleep-dealer/)

Some discussion of those themes:
[http://fpif.org/science_fiction_from_below/](http://fpif.org/science_fiction_from_below/)

I found it flawed, but brilliant. It deserved more attention than it got.

~~~
sampo
Also, Elysium, kind of.

------
noonespecial
Guns (and crossbows), capitalism, sailboats and printing presses all did the
same thing. Democratized personal power and autonomy. I'd say the printing
press did more to defeat tyranny than the gun.

We should be worried about the "right to keep and bear technology". Its in the
same group of things. If this gets locked away by multinationals and "rights
management" schemes, we're in trouble. Drones or not.

